# Given To Me In My Local Pub By A Friend...



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Over the years, a number of people - knowing my interest in things horological - have asked me questions about their own watches, and even given me their throw-outs to wreck (as only I can!). These discussions usually take place in my local pub, in the "old gits' corner", between the witching hours of 5.00pm and 6.30pm.

It was at that time yesterday that an acquaintance of mine handed me a hunter, saying, "This is for you - if you can make anything of it, repay me with a large scotch." The watch was a dark, shiny copper - almost mahogany in colour, through which the machine turning could be clearly seen. The winding stem mechanism was obviously faulty - sometimes winding, sometimes turning the hands and sometimes just turning loosely. The face was signed "Renown".

I got it home, opened up the case covers and spotted hallmarking - Birmingham, 1924, and "A.L.D." for the Dennison case company. I got out my silver cleaning cloth and started an exploratory polish - to reveal an immaculate machine turned hunter case. The face is also mint, with nice blued "moon' hands. The 7-jewel movement, though with the aforementioned stem problems, is as clean as a whistle and, when actually wound, is keeping good time. So - I'm very lucky, and my friend's large scotch will probably metamorphose into at least a half bottle. I'm off to my watchmaker friend Derek next week to get it (hopefully) fettled.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i thought from the title you were going to show some nasty wolex replica, but you have done very well there. I would think a full bottle of scotch would repay him better


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

I think you're probably right!


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Superb, Will, and what a lovely case! :thumbup:

A very nice single malt, I think!


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Ach, but he doesn't like single malts! He drinks blended scotch, with plenty of water. Now, if it had been the other way round... My cupboard currently contains, Glenfiddich, Abelour, Dalwhinnie and one or two others.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

That's a lovely catch. I'm quite partial bot pocket watches and a nice malt! Well done.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

You're all welcome at my place any time - we can drink single malts and talk pocket watches... :yes:


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

My god I wish had friends like that!!! Very nice Will, very nice indeed. Any chance of a photo of the movement and inside the covers?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow thats very nice what a generous friend


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Great result ,Will.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, the latest on this watch is that it has a broken stem return spring. When held with the crown upside down, it winds perfectly without the stem being pulled out. When held crown up, it sets perfectly - without the stem being pulled out! When held any other way - stem in or out - it turns loosely...

I may try to get a return spring for it and have it mended - or I may pop it on to eBay - depending on finances. I'm saving hard for yet another guitar* and am reluctant to indulge in more watch expense at the moment.

*guitars are important too, you know... :yes:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I ha e a very similar Dennison that was left to me but the case is gold filled not solid silver,very nice looking pocket watch imo


----------



## MTCowles (Nov 5, 2013)

Lucky man. Your friend deserves a good drink on that.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

MTCowles said:


> Lucky man. Your friend deserves a good drink on that.


'Jammy' is what I'd call it! :lol: .......but, as I said in an earlier post.....great result, Will.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Well, just to finsih off this story... The original movement had a broken setting lever spring, so I replaced it with a spare Waltham "Traveler" movement, which suits it both in style and age (1924 case, 1927 movement). I dug out a silver Albert and a fob to match and - lo and behold - a nice set for a weskit at a modest price! Pics below are: (1) Waltham face (2) Waltham movement (3) old Renown movement.


----------

